# Lighting suggestions??



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Customer asked for some replacement light fixtures and mentioned he'd like to switch to LED, if possible. I'd like to stick with something quality that will last, at least as best as can be expected being right on the river. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Cow said:


> Customer asked for some replacement light fixtures and mentioned he'd like to switch to LED, if possible. I'd like to stick with something quality that will last, at least as best as can be expected being right on the river.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


What are those lights now?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

$120
LED High-Output Wall Mount, 
3580 Lumens, 5000K

FEATURES
Non-dimmable
120V operation with built-in photocell
UV stabilized polycarbonate prismatic refractor
1/2" NPT tapped knockouts back and bottom for conduit entrances
Surface mounts to 4" junction box
Class 2 driver, 120V operation only
UL Listed for wet locations


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

That might be the ticket backstay, I'll have to see if I can find that fixture.



Black Dog said:


> What are those lights now?


I didn't even take one apart to be honest. I assume they take a screw in incandescent, but half of them are broken or missing parts, so I was aiming for total fixture replacement rather than using a screw in LED retrofit lamp if that's what you're getting at.


----------



## jperry (May 6, 2015)

*This fixture?*

Are you talking about this fixture?

e-conolight wall mount


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

What's that raceway looks like water pipe

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Solar panel with battery pack, and LED path lights as replacements?

What's the budget?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

gryczewskip said:


> What's that raceway looks like water pipe
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


It's 3/4" rigid.



Helmut said:


> Solar panel with battery pack, and LED path lights as replacements?
> 
> What's the budget?


I wasn't given a budget price, I was just asked for a quote.

I ended up quoting Lithonia's version of that Econolight one posted by Backstay.

http://www.lithonia.com/commercial/tws+led.html#.VkPvSL8VT4c

EDIT: I just noticed on the spec sheet the light I quoted is only around 1000 lumens compared to that Econolight at almost 4000 lumens. That might not be bright enough, may have to go with that Econolight after all.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Nothing nicer than a wallpack on the waterfront... NOT. How about these?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

One thing about the existing... you can smack them really hard with a baseball bat. Or a hammer, small car etc.

^^ Try it.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

IslandGuy said:


> Nothing nicer than a wallpack on the waterfront... NOT. How about these?


No thanks.

I think your idea of waterfront versus the location I'm quoting for are two very different places. If you couldn't see it in the background, this is a river pump station for the local farmers off limits to the public.


----------



## jbolduan (Apr 29, 2013)

*Something nautical?*

I like something that has a nautical feel being so close to the water. We have something that would be LED and have that look.

http://www.buylightfixtures.com/LED-nautical-light-fixture-11-watt.aspx


----------



## billn (Aug 31, 2011)

Whatever you choose, for esthetic purposes, I would either move the locations a bit to place them so they are either centered between two uprights on the railing or straddling uprights. 

Depending on their desires, 1000 lumens might well be plenty. It depends on whether they want path visibility or enough light to work by.

If it were my property, I would have 1000 lumens (or even less) along the path with higher intensity fixtures in the pump area (possibly with switches or motion sensors).


----------

